# Sanftanlauf für 3A 24 Volt Gleichstrommotor



## Promaetheus (27 August 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Ich würde für meinen 24 Volt 3A Gleichstrommotor meines Trommelfilters einen Sanftanlauf benötigen um beim Anlauf den Ruck zu verhindern der immer wieder das Plastikgetrieberad zerstört. Leider bin ich nicht vom Fach und finde im Internet nur extrem teure Lösungen für ca. 220,- Euro mit allen möglichen Funktionen die ich gar nicht benöte. Es wäre wirklich rein das sanfte Anlaufen gewünscht. Kein Verspolschutz oder was auch immer. Auch finde ich nur solche Lösungen für 220 Volt oder Starkstrommotoren.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir sagen könnten was ich da brauche und wo ich das finde.

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## rheumakay (27 August 2014)

wie findest du den :
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...er-fuer-Gleichstrom-Motoren-Bausatz-12-24-VDC

Hast du eine übergeordnete Steuerung?Wenn ja, könntest du einen Analogsollwert an den Steller geben und die Startrampe innerhalb der PLC bilden.


----------



## Promaetheus (27 August 2014)

Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis. Ich habe die Steuerung selbst gemacht und mit einer Siemens Logo umgesetzt. Leider ist es eine sehr alte Version. Deshalb habe ich auch nicht viel Möglichkeiten diesbezüglich. Danke für deinen Link, leider kann ich da nicht ganz folgen. Da muss ich ja noch mit einem Poti die Drehzahl manuell regeln oder?

Gibt es für die 24 Volt und 3 A Nennstrom nicht auch so eine fertige Komplettlösung wie sowas: http://www.ebay.at/itm/Siemens-Siri...40?pt=Schütze_Meldegeräte&hash=item51be072438

Nur nicht ganz so teuer und auch nicht so umfangreich. Der Motor sollte einfach sanft anlaufen.


----------



## rheumakay (27 August 2014)

Man kann an dem Steller wahlweise ein Poti anschließen ,oder einen Analogen Sollwert (Drehzahl 0-100%) vorgeben(von der Logo kommend).
In der Logo könntest du dann einen "Rampengenerator" nehmen, der bei Reglerfreigabe entsprechend hoch/runter "rampt".
In dieser Preisklasse wirst du wohl keinen Steller finden, die einen internen Hochlauf haben.
Schau mal nach deiner Version der Logo (0BA...)evtl.müßtest du dann noch mit einem Zusatzmodul (Analogausgang) erweitern.

Hab ich richtig gelesen?Hatte der Motor vorher gar keinen Steller?Wurde er direkt eingeschaltet?


----------



## rheumakay (27 August 2014)

Nicht so schön...aber du könntest ja auch in Reihe einen dicken Leistungswiderstand einbauen, und diesen nach einer Zeit mit einem Relais überbrücken .
Finde ich aber nicht soo toll...eleganter wäre es schon mit einem  Steller


----------



## Promaetheus (27 August 2014)

Es ist eine Logo 0BA5. Ich habe eine digitale Erweiterung dabei, leider keinen Platz mehr sonst für noch eine Erweiterung. Sonst wäre das natürlich eine sehr tolle Lösung gewesen. Gibt es wirklich keine fertige Lösung? Ich habe einen Sanftanlauf hier von der Firma Lavair, die haben den irgendwie selbst gemacht und in ein Gehäuse gegossen. Er funktioniert auch gut mit der Lavair Steuerung. Leider jedoch nicht mit meiner Steuerung. Ich habe Koppelrelais zum Schutz der Logo verbaut, jedoch schalten die Relais komischerweise nicht mehr ab wenn der Motor mal eingeschalten wurde. Wenn man sanft auf das Modul des Koppelrelais klopft löst sich der Kontakt wieder. Habe alle möglichen Koppelrelais ausprobiert. Sobald der Sanftanlauf weg ist klappt es wieder normal. Sehr eigenartige Sache. Der Sanftanlauf von Lavair schützt auch vor Überlastung, schaltet den Motor bei zu viel Widerstand aus und dann wieder ein. Auch ist er sowohl beim Eingang als auch Ausgang verpolsicher. Vielleicht liegt es irgendwo daran.

Anbei mal ein Foto meiner Eigenbausteuerung:



Und hier noch das Foto mit Sanftanlauf (den ich inzwischen wieder entfernt habe):





EDIT: Ach ja, der Motor wurde direkt gestartet. Bei den älteren Modellen der Trommelfilter war das kein Problem, jedoch haben die neueren einen extrem schnelle Übersetzung, so knackt es leider immer das Getrieberad.


----------



## rheumakay (28 August 2014)

Moin,
wenn der Sanftanlauf von Lavair ohne deine Steuerung funktioniert, ist dieser doch OK (Dann brauchst du doch keinen neuen!).
Gibt es einen Schaltplan zu deiner Steuerung?Stell den mal bitte hier rein.
Sieht doch ganz danach aus ,als ob du da etwas falsch verdrahtet hast.


----------



## blimaa (28 August 2014)

Hi

Schau doch mal diese Dinger an --> http://www.micontrol.de/mc-products/antriebsregler/mcdsa-e6x
Nicht gerade die beste Internetseite aber dafür geniale Dinger. Für dich würde ja warscheindlich die kleinste Version genügen.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Promaetheus (31 August 2014)

@Rheumakai: Anbei habe ich die Skizze wie ich es verdrahtet habe. Das Koppelrelais ist ein Phoenix Contact Interface PLC-RSC-24DC/21 mit 5A. Wenn ich den Trommelfiltermotor direkt an den Ausgang die Durchgangsklemme 10 und 11 Klemme (Anmerkung: in meiner endgültigen Schaltung auf dem Foto oben ist es die Klemme 4 und 5!), so funktioniert es ganz normal. Hänge ich jedoch den Lavair Sanftanlauf dazwischen, so schaltet das Koppelrelais manchmal nicht mehr "aus", sprich öffnet den Wechslerkontakt des Relais nicht, wenn ich dann sanft auf das Relais klopfe löst sich der Kontakt. Der Lavair Sanftanlauf kann ja nicht die Last, bzw. Stromstärke so erhöhen dass es das Relais überlastet oder? Aus 3A vom Trommelfiltermotor können ja nicht mehr werden durch den Sanftanlauf oder? Sehr eigenartig. Ich habe auch die Koppelrelais mehrfach ausgetauscht und andere probiert, immer mit demselben Ergebnis. Ich habe die Relais dazwischen um die Logo zu entkoppeln und deren Ausgänge zu sichern.

Hier die Skizze der Verdrahtung:



@blimaa: Danke für den Link. Ich denke auch dass ich mit diesem hier auskommen müsste: http://www.micontrol.de/mc-products/antriebsregler/mcdsa-e6x-1/mcDSA-E6
Leider kann ich das Datenblatt nicht öffnen. Kann man das Ding so programmieren dass es innerhalb von 3-5 Sekunden den Motor von 0 auf die normale (maximale) Motordrehzahl hochfährt oder brauche ich da wieder den Analogausgang der Logo, dann würde er mir nämlich nichts nutzen.


----------



## Crack123 (31 August 2014)

Hallo!

Es braucht nur ein Kondensator in dem Sanftanlauf zu sein, Relais reagieren mitunter recht schnell mit Verschweißenden Kontakten auf Kapazitive Lasten bzw. Kontakfeuern.

Abhilfe würd ich mal sagen stärkeres Relais bzw. eines mit Elektronischem Kontakt ala Triac oder wie auch immer!

lg


----------



## Promaetheus (31 August 2014)

Ich danke dir SEHR für diese äusserst aufschlussreiche Antwort!

Mist, damit habe ich natürlich nicht gerechnet. Mist. Also werde ich wohl das Koppelrelais tauschen müssen. Ein elektronisches leuchtet mir hier vollkommen ein. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit so etwas. Kannst du mir sagen was ich da brauche? Ist das Trias so etwas hier? http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/...9F36FE6981DDF5EFF255A006A7.ASTPCEN21?ref=list

Würde dieses für meine Situation passen?


----------



## Crack123 (31 August 2014)

Hallo!

Das Relais hat wieder einen Mechanischen Schaltkontakt wenn ich mich nicht täusche, 
du kannst natürlich ein Stärkeres Relais oder einen kleinen Schütz nehmen, alternativ ein Elektronisches Relais was aber sicher recht teuer wird ab 5A.

lg


----------



## 190B (31 August 2014)

Da Du rechts ein recht großzügig bemessenes 24V Netzteil, kannst Du dieses auch für die Spannungsversorgung der LOGO! benutzen und das LOGO!-Netzteil ausbauen. Dadurch würdest Du dann Platz für ein analoges Ausgangsmodul gewinnen.


----------



## Promaetheus (31 August 2014)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das Relais hat wieder einen Mechanischen Schaltkontakt wenn ich mich nicht täusche,
> du kannst natürlich ein Stärkeres Relais oder einen kleinen Schütz nehmen, alternativ ein Elektronisches Relais was aber sicher recht teuer wird ab 5A.
> ...


Du hast ja geschrieben TRIAC oder? Laut Datenangabe hat dieses oben beschriebene Relais dieses TRIAC (was auch immer das ist. ). Zumindest ist es bei dem hier dabeigestanden, jedoch leider ist dieses zu schwach, hat nur 0,5 A wenn ich das richtig sehe oder? http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/...schaltend-20-C-12-A60-C-05-A?ref=searchDetail
Oder soll ich einfach ein stärkeres Phoenix Koppelrelais einbauen? Derzeit verwende ich wie gesagt 5A, wieviel sollte ich dann einbauen? Muss ich da nur das weisse Relaismodul wechseln oder das ganze Teil. Ich habe das hier: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2966171&library=dede&tab=1 und hätte dafür eventuell sowas gefunden?: https://www.reichelt.de/Solid-State...2&ARTICLE=22693&GROUPID=3298&artnr=WGA+8-6D03
Bitte verzeih, aber ich habe mit sowas leider keine Erfahrung.



190B schrieb:


> Da Du rechts ein recht großzügig bemessenes 24V Netzteil, kannst Du dieses auch für die Spannungsversorgung der LOGO! benutzen und das LOGO!-Netzteil ausbauen. Dadurch würdest Du dann Platz für ein analoges Ausgangsmodul gewinnen.


Mir wurde geraten dass ich die Versorgung der Logo und der Verbraucher trennen sollte um keine Beschädigung der Logo im Falle eines Kurzschlusses oder was auch immer hervorzurufen. Stimmt das so nicht? Dann wäre es natürlich ideal wenn ich ein solches Analogmodul anschliessen könnte. Viel kostengünstiger wäre natürlich ein anderes Koppelrelais und den bereits vorhandenen Sanftanlauf wie von Crack123 beschrieben wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## hucki (31 August 2014)

Promaetheus schrieb:


> Muss ich da nur das weisse Relaismodul wechseln oder das ganze Teil.


Phönix hat solche sogenannten Solid State Relais (SSR) im Sortiment, so dass Du bis zu einem Strom von 3A wirklich nur das weiße Relais und nicht den grünen Relaisträger austauschen musst.
Erst bei 5A wird das Relais dicker und Du benötigst dann einen anderen Relaisträger.


----------



## Promaetheus (31 August 2014)

WOW. Danke Hucki! Dann werde ich mir mal das Teil aus deinem Link bestellen und es versuchen. Das heisst für mich als Elektronik-Laien dass da drinnen kein Metallbügel mehr hin und her klappt, sondern das ganze elektronisch geöffnet und geschlossen wird?

Das mit den 3 A sollte für meinen Motor (http://www.conrad.at/ce/de/product/...Nm-Nenndrehzahl-30-Umin-Welle/SHOP_AREA_17346) wohl klappen, wenn auch knapp. Ich hoffe die Nennleistung des Motors von 3A stimmt auch wirklich. Ich werde es ja sehen wenn das Modul durchbrennt und nicht mehr schaltet. Dann muss ich mir das 5A-Dingens mit dem breiteren Sockel besorgen.


----------



## hucki (1 September 2014)

Ja, richtig, keine Klappertechnik.
Dafür aber nur als Schliesser und nicht als Öffner/Wechsler. Deshalb nur 4 Beinchen.


----------



## Promaetheus (1 September 2014)

Danke noch einmal für deine tollen Ausführungen! Für meinen Anspruch des Antriebes des Trommelfilters reicht diese Funktionsweise als Schliesser ja vollkommen aus. Ich habe mir obiges Teil mal bestellt. Wenn das nicht passen sollte oder zu schwach für meinen Motor mit genau 3A Nennstrom, so muss ich mir eben von Phoenix noch das hier bestellen:


----------



## rheumakay (1 September 2014)

Zur Ergänzung:
Von TE Crack war ja ein TRIAC empfohlen -> das kann nur Wechselstrom schalten (nicht wie bei dir Gleichspannung)

Mit dem SSR liegst du richtig (wie von Hucki empfohlen)


----------



## Promaetheus (1 September 2014)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung:
> Von TE Crack war ja ein TRIAC empfohlen -> das kann nur Wechselstrom schalten (nicht wie bei dir Gleichspannung)



Alles klar. Vielen Dank für die Zusatzinformation. Ich habe wie gesagt das eine Relaismodul mal bestellt, wenn es zu schwach ist oder abbrennt, dann tausche ich auf diese Varianten:

Sockel: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...2912345&library=dede&pcck=P-16-06-01-03&tab=1
Relaismodul: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...2982100&library=dede&pcck=P-16-06-01-02&tab=1

Dann sollte es auf jeden Fall klappen. Mal sehen ob das 3A SSR die angegebenen 3A Nennstrom des Motors vertragen.


----------



## weißnix_ (1 September 2014)

Noch ein Hinweis am Rande:

Halbleiterrelais (SSR) reagieren recht sensibel auf Kurzschlußströme. Bitte unbedingt eine flinke Feinsicherung vorsehen.


Edit: Ich konnte das jetzt hier nicht richtig rauslesen: Wie realisierst Du denn jetzt den Sanftanlauf?

Nochmal Edit: Die 0BA5 hat noch kein PWM, aber mit dem asynchr. Impulsgeber kann man sowas Nachbilden, denke ich.
Voraussetzungen sind mit einem SSR schon fast gegeben. Nur Die Logo benötigt Digitalausgänge und keine Relaisausgänge.
Dann kannst Du über den Impulsgeber den Motor quasi mit z.B. halbem Drehmoment anlaufen lassen.
Der Trick ist, das Steuersignal schnell zu schalten. Bei z.B. symmetrischen Impuls/Pause-Verhältnis hast Du ca. 50% Anlaufleistung.


----------



## Crack123 (1 September 2014)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung:
> Von TE Crack war ja ein TRIAC empfohlen -> das kann nur Wechselstrom schalten (nicht wie bei dir Gleichspannung)
> 
> Mit dem SSR liegst du richtig (wie von Hucki empfohlen)




Hallo!

Ja habe wohl das *Gleich* irgendwie überlesen / ignoriert xD  ansonsten ja Solid State is die Wahl.

lg!


----------



## Promaetheus (2 September 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis am Rande:
> 
> Halbleiterrelais (SSR) reagieren recht sensibel auf Kurzschlußströme. Bitte unbedingt eine flinke Feinsicherung vorsehen.


Hm... Tatsächlich? Wo sollte ich die dann dazwischenschalten? Zwischen Durchgangsklemme und Sanftanlaufmodul (wie oben im Anhang des Schaltbildes gepostet)?




weißnix_ schrieb:


> Edit: Ich konnte das jetzt hier nicht richtig rauslesen: Wie realisierst Du denn jetzt den Sanftanlauf?


Ebenfalls wie in den Fotos und dem Schaltbild gepostet mittels des vorhandenen Sanftanlaufmoduls von Lavair. Es funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, nur das normale Koppelrelais schaltet meist nicht mehr aus, da in dem Sanftanlauf wohl ein Kondensator verbaut ist, wie von deinen Vorrednern beschrieben.



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Nochmal Edit: Die 0BA5 hat noch kein PWM, aber mit dem asynchr. Impulsgeber kann man sowas Nachbilden, denke ich.
> Voraussetzungen sind mit einem SSR schon fast gegeben. Nur Die Logo benötigt Digitalausgänge und keine Relaisausgänge.
> Dann kannst Du über den Impulsgeber den Motor quasi mit z.B. halbem Drehmoment anlaufen lassen.
> Der Trick ist, das Steuersignal schnell zu schalten. Bei z.B. symmetrischen Impuls/Pause-Verhältnis hast Du ca. 50% Anlaufleistung.


Also das übersteigt nun tatsächlich meinen sehr geringen elektronischen/elektrischen Horizont. 



Crack123 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ja habe wohl das *Gleich* irgendwie überlesen / ignoriert xD  ansonsten ja Solid State is die Wahl.
> 
> lg!


Kein Problem. Habe mir schon wie beschrieben ein 3A SSR Relaismodul bestellt. Mal sehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 September 2014)

Hallo Alex,

hast du mal daran gedacht, das Netzteil primärseitig zu schalten?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Promaetheus (2 September 2014)

Hi Onkel! Wie meinst du das primärseitig?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 September 2014)

Auf der Netzspannungseite schalten. Eventuell ergibt sich dadurch auch schon ein ausreichender Sanftanlauf.


----------



## Promaetheus (2 September 2014)

Ach das meinst du. Sorry, bin auf der Leitung gestanden. Das geht leider nicht, weil ich die Spannungsversorgung des Netzteils auch für die Versorgung für die anderen Komponenten (Sensoren, Koppelrelais usw.) verwende. Aber danke für den Tipp. Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit dem neuen Relaismodul welches kontaktfrei arbeitet und dem vorhandenen Sanftanlauf. Falls nicht muss ich mir eh was anderes überlegen. Danke auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Promaetheus (14 September 2014)

Wollte nur kurz berichten dass nun, mit dem SSR und dem bereits vorhandenen Sanftanlaufmodul einwandfrei funktioniert. Es war tatsächlich das mechanische Relais was das nicht "geschafft" hat. Bis jetzt funktioniert das 3A SSR mit dem 3A Motor sehr gut.

Danke nochmal für Eure Hilfe! Wahnsinns Hilfsbereitschaft! :s1:


----------

